# How many times a week do you go to bed without washing your face??



## Kathy (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay ladies...just curious what kind of answers I'll get here. I have a confession - I'm tired alot by the time I put my daughter down and do whatever "chores" before bed and I just forget or don't bother. So...3-4 times a week for me at least. I know, I know...I need to get better. It's bad. So...how about you?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 16, 2007)

_I'm usually pretty good about washing my face, and putting on cream before I go to bed... but a few weeks ago I almost when through the whole week without washing my face before I went to bed hehe!_


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I have to rip my face off I don't wash it before bed. Even if I'm drunk I crawl to the sink and scrub!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 16, 2007)

3-4 lately. Ugh!


----------



## Maysie (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I have to rip my face off I don't wash it before bed. Even if I'm drunk I crawl to the sink and scrub! Same here! lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

I've tried to do it, but I will wake-up with guilt and hurry off to the bathroom.


----------



## winnipb (Aug 16, 2007)

Since wearing mineral makeup I don't wash my face as often as I did when I wore liquid makeup.


----------



## vtmom (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I have to rip my face off I don't wash it before bed. Even if I'm drunk I crawl to the sink and scrub!




although my "drunk" days are light years behind me, I NEVER go to bed without washing my face - can't even imagine it really - but that's just me - I'm a bit anal about that sort of thing.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2007)

I said 1-2 only because sometimes on Saturday I shower earlier in the day, don't do my MU, and don't wash my face before bed. Though this is very rare (which is good for someone who didn't wash her face nightly before bed!), it does happen from time to time.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 16, 2007)

NEVER go to bed without washing my face. Just can't do it, I keep thinking about it, and thinking about it.


----------



## machiskyblade (Aug 17, 2007)

i dont wash my face for fear of getting my eyes wet after long hours facing the computer... or maybe im just too lazy but then im trying my best


----------



## KellyB (Aug 17, 2007)

I never, ever go to bed without washing my face. I might skip the moisturizer every now and then though.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 17, 2007)

Never (anymore) &gt;.&lt;


----------



## KristinB (Aug 17, 2007)

I am horrible about washing my face before bed. I have been better about since I bought face wipes. Now I can just rub that over my face and call it good.


----------



## katnahat (Aug 17, 2007)

I always wash my face before bed, no matter what.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 17, 2007)

I have to wash my face no matter how tired I am.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 17, 2007)

I put 1-2, because i don't want to say I never go to bed without washing my face, i don't really like the word never.

If by chance I don't was my face, I have those makeup remover wipes right next to my bed.


----------



## Penelope_P (Aug 17, 2007)

I have to take mine off every night, otherwise i get a serious outbreak of spots the next day! :-(


----------



## bCreative (Aug 17, 2007)

guess i'm the dirty loser who doesn't wash her face b4 bed......

(runs out of thread embarassed)


----------



## monniej (Aug 17, 2007)

never, ever, ever do i go to bed without washing my face. that's even if i don't wear makeup that day. twice a day without fail! to me it's that same a drinking my water. i know if i don't do it my skin will look like crap and i'm way too vain for that! lol~


----------



## rice (Aug 17, 2007)

the most i've gone without washing my face is about once a week when im WAY too tired. it takes me 1/2 hour to get ready for bed, so when im too tired, i just skip.


----------



## pspjen (Aug 17, 2007)

I always wash my face before bed, but I skip the lotion a lot. I just can't go to bed without doing it lol.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GlamChick85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif guess i'm the dirty loser who doesn't wash her face b4 bed......(runs out of thread embarassed)

LMAO!!! Me too and I started the thread!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 17, 2007)

I never wash my face at bedtime.

If it is ok to wear make up throughout the day then its ok to to wear make up through uout the night.


----------



## allison0699 (Aug 17, 2007)

I put 3-4. With MMU, I don't worry as much. There are some nights after too much drinking that the thought just never enters my mind!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 17, 2007)

I never wash my face before bed cuz if I did that then my face would be extremely dry since I wash it in the morning. I need my oils to keep my face from drying out.


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 17, 2007)

I never go to bed without washing my face.


----------



## Harlot (Aug 18, 2007)

Jesus H. Christ, NEVER! Its like, a SIN to forget to wash my face for me. I feel so....UNCLEAN ya know?


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 18, 2007)

i wash my face sometimes. i wash my face in the morning all the time tho, and i dont wear MU if im just at home.

as i have naturally oily skin and if i go to bed with moisturizer i just feel too oily and if i dont go to bed with moisturzer my face feels dry after cleansing and its uncomy for a while.

So i do it in the mornings


----------



## xEdenx (Aug 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never wash my face at bedtime.If it is ok to wear make up throughout the day then its ok to to wear make up through uout the night.

wow i have never thought of it like that! now i don't feel so bad for going to bed without washing my face every now and again.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 18, 2007)

ZERO. I used to be gross and not do it but ever since my eye allergies i HAVE to was my face.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2007)

happens to me sometimes, i'm too lazy to do much but go to bed directly. i realised if i wear mineral foundation i'll think of washing my face as i never go to bed with makeup on. the other times, i forget.


----------



## Lexa (Aug 18, 2007)

*I used to be absolutely terrible at remembering to take my make-up off before bed. It really wasn't unusual for me to go to bed still wearing my make-up up to 3-4 times a week.*

I am now so, so much better at remembering to take my make-up off and a combination of removing my make-up each night and antibiotics has helped my skin improve greatly and for the first time in years, I have almost flawless skin.

xxx


----------



## Amia (Aug 18, 2007)

Never.. unless Im really really drunk. I dont wanna deal with the pimples Id get from doing that.


----------



## pennylane68 (Aug 20, 2007)

i feel guilty and cant sleep if i dont, plus i'm to scared to wake up in the morning with a nice zit


----------



## blueangel1023 (Aug 20, 2007)

My face gets really oily by the end of the day...so i have to wash my face. There might have been times I'm tired or I get home really late from partying, so I got my MAC wipes handy. Hehe, but otherwise I usually shower in the morning so I'm good.


----------



## yami (Aug 20, 2007)

Never!, thats a sin!


----------



## Leony (Aug 20, 2007)

Never


----------



## kayluv (Aug 20, 2007)

I never go to bed without washing my face. I live in S.Florida with all of the heat and humidity and my face feels like an oil slick at the end of the day.


----------



## nymphadora (Aug 21, 2007)

I was really bad about washing my face at night until recently! I know, that's terrible! My 5 kids wear me out! Ok, didn't do it before 5 kids either....


----------



## Sleeptime (Aug 21, 2007)

Never, I don't think I could sleep if I did.


----------



## Kemper (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh my GOD, I could never even THINK of neglecting my skin like that! I honestly can't get to sleep with the amount of guilt I go through if I don't use my entire regime (Precleanse, cleanser, microfoliant, moisturiser, followed by medicated gel) before bed. I probably couldn't even do it if you paid me to.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 24, 2007)

I pretty much _always_ wash my face before i go to bed, especially if i have makeup on.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Aug 24, 2007)

the only time I ever don't wash my face is when I'm either dying or am sick. otherwise I wash my face 2-3 times a day everyday. I have acne so, I have to or else my acne and skin gets worse.


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 24, 2007)

im the same often get too tired to go through my routine when its been a long day - i keep a pack of facial cleansing wipes (usually 2 ir 3 in 1) and use those instead of dragging myself to the bathroom.


----------



## foxybronx (Aug 24, 2007)

NEVER! I haven't missed a day in years.. i am extremely acne prone. I miss a day a zit pops up quickly.


----------



## wendy29 (Aug 24, 2007)

Never go to bed before i wash my face Even if i get drunk..


----------



## DianeinIowaP (Aug 26, 2007)

I voted I always wash my face before going to bed. If I would have voted a month or so ago my answer would have been different (probably 3-4). I started a new job working as a receptionist in a salon and went out and bought all new makeup and skin care. (Clinque) and ever since have been faithful on washing my face with their makeup remover, then the bar of soap, and then the clarifying lotion. (I really don't know why they call it lotion, to me it is a toner) Anyway, I feel ALOT better about myself taking care of my skin every day!


----------



## Pebl (Aug 26, 2007)

zero


----------



## han (Aug 26, 2007)

Never, i cant fall asleep unless i shower.


----------



## Lenore (Aug 26, 2007)

never it bugs me too much


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2007)

I admit it, I'm very lazy when it comes to washing my face when I go to bed... I always find myself washing it in the morning. Oops...


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never, ever go to bed without washing my face. I might skip the moisturizer every now and then though. yeah, just thinking of my pores clogging up overnight is enough to scare me into doing it


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't think I'm gonna answer this.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 27, 2007)

Usually never, but I'm super tired or drunk lol you can count on me sleeping with my mu. The morning after I definitely regret it lol.


----------



## angellove (Aug 28, 2007)

never once. im just so paranoid. i MUST wash my face and apply all those moisturisers. i take a good half hour irregardless of how tired i am


----------



## perlanga (Aug 29, 2007)

Rarely do I fall asleep w/o washing my face, maybe if it's a really long night.


----------



## caitrin176 (Aug 29, 2007)

Every day that I wear makeup,I have to wash my face befoe bed;my mother sort of istilled it into me. But the 3-4 days a week I don't wearmakeup,I don't wash my face either,which I guess isn't all that great itself.


----------



## karen m (Aug 30, 2007)

More often than not, when I get home I just want to jump in the shower, get out and pass out. That's why I keep my makeup remover in the tub so it's quick to do and I'd never forget!


----------



## laura112 (Aug 31, 2007)

I always wash my face morning and night but my flat mate and 2 other firends hardly ever and their skin is much better than mine! i think I might try their skin care routine for a month and see what happens.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Sep 1, 2007)

It depends if I'm wearing makeup or not. If I am (which is 9/10) I do wash or I can't sleep properly :/ Its always on the back of my mind lol


----------



## arizonah13 (Sep 2, 2007)

Oooh never if I can absolutely help it. (although I'm sure there are a few nights a month that I'll fall asleep on the couch, wake up at 2am and just stumble off to bed)


----------



## tsjmom (Sep 17, 2007)

Never!

What's interesting, though, is my mother, who just passed away at 72, always went to bed w/o washing her face and she literally had the skin of someone half her age. People could never believe she was as old as she said. Go figure. Her secret was perhaps that never in her entire life had she been an outdoors person, not even as a kid.


----------



## JennMW (Sep 17, 2007)

Never, well at least since my teens anyway


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 18, 2007)

I said 1-2 times because I can take a nap without washing my face and I actually look more refreshed. But sometimes at night, If i am too lazy i use baby wipes or wipe my face down with rosewater.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Sep 19, 2007)

I did that a couple of times in the past few months and each time I got break outs from doing that. Needless to say, I no longer EVER go to bed without washing my face. If I am unable to do my whole cleansing regimen, then I at least use a mu remover cloth and then deep cleanse the next morning.


----------



## sali (Sep 19, 2007)

I always try to wash my face but sometimes all I can do is half-way wipe it down with some biore wipeys and stumble into bed, that seems to be my routine every night since school started.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 19, 2007)

I never go to bed without washing my face.. I have awesome skin and I plan to keep it that way for a long time


----------



## MsMe (Sep 21, 2007)

Lately since my face has cleared up I never go to bed without washing my face. One or two times I was tired and forgot but thought about it and dragged myself back up.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GlamChick85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif guess i'm the dirty loser who doesn't wash her face b4 bed......(runs out of thread embarassed)

LOL You crack me up! I'm running with you by the way! haha


----------



## sayasaya (Sep 23, 2007)

1-2, sometimes I do not wear makeup and take shower before dinner, so no wash face before bed~


----------



## bow_down (Sep 23, 2007)

I never go to bed before washing my face.


----------



## amarose (Sep 23, 2007)

I ALWAYS wash my face before bed !


----------



## Make (Sep 23, 2007)

I have to wash my face before bed time/nap time. Else, I just can't fall asleep!


----------



## fnazo (Sep 23, 2007)

i always wash my face before going to bed.


----------



## Tara5 (Sep 26, 2007)

I never go to bed without washing my face!


----------



## gorJESS (Sep 27, 2007)

Ugh. I'm REALLY bad when it comes to washing my face before bed. In fact, I usually DON'T. But the times I do go to bed without make-up on, it's such a good, clean feeling.. I really need to step up my game &amp; stop being lazy!


----------



## vedakimx (Sep 27, 2007)

Washing my face twice/thrice a day has become a routine for me. Since I wear makeup, I need to wash it off before bed. Sometimes when I'm really tired, I just want to go straight to bed, but I can't unless I want to risk a breakout in the morning!


----------



## estella (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I have to rip my face off I don't wash it before bed. Even if I'm drunk I crawl to the sink and scrub! Me too.


----------



## grapestain (Sep 27, 2007)

I always wash my face before going to bed, I don't know if I could sleep with my makeup on!


----------



## brenda307 (Sep 28, 2007)

Never, I wash my face everyday no matter how tired I am.


----------



## ticklemekay (Sep 29, 2007)

I always ALWAYS wash my face before I go to bed.


----------



## digby723 (Sep 29, 2007)

I know it's horrible, but I never do. I'm 21 and lazy lol. I don't have a lot of acne anymore, but, I know this is the reason why I get it when I do. Cuz I leave it on, and, my face is naturally oily to begin w/. But, I use Queen Helen to get rid of my black heads and such and that reallys helps using that a couple of times a month. I really only have 2 break outs right now and I showere every morning. I just can't find a makeup remover that I like that lets me be lazy! haha!


----------



## Hannapanna (Sep 29, 2007)

I try to do it every night. =) But the days I haven't used any makeup I might skip it if I'm to tired...


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 29, 2007)

3-4):


----------



## saravin (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm lazy as hell, I wash it in the morning but only in the evening about twice a week, in the bath! Don't wear foundation or concealer though, and my skin is on the dry side of normal so it's ok normally. Besides, eye make up you put on to go out at night always seems to look better the morning after, a little messed up!


----------



## suricat (Oct 2, 2007)

I allways wash my face before I go to bed, especially if I have makeup on.


----------



## jaybe (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely never ever go to bed without my whole routine. I've had problem skin since age 11 and I'm now 38 so I couldn't sleep without my routine. Remove mu, cleanse skin, apply treatment, floss and brush teeth, moisturize dry areas. My mum used to tell me my teeth would fall out in the night if I didn't clean them before bed! I believed her - still do lol! And I know I would get dull skin and blackheads if I went to bed with a greasy face. I do it with my eyes closed if I'm really tired or too drunk. I make my bf wash his face too cos it doesn't smell nice if he doesn't.


----------



## lilynda (Oct 2, 2007)

1-2


----------



## mimau88 (Oct 2, 2007)

I never go to bed with out wash my face~


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 2, 2007)

i started being lazy lately, but now i'm breaking out, so every night!


----------



## Lets Do Hair (Oct 3, 2007)

Guilty, I do it way more than I should. I battled adult acne forever and I know better, I'm just lazy. It doesn't take 5 minutes to do it. Maybe this will make me think twice tonight before I go to bed. LOL


----------



## Eyetech1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I try really hard to wash my face every night, no matter how exhausted I am. But I will slip up and maybe skip 1 night a week.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Oct 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ticklemekay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always ALWAYS wash my face before I go to bed. Me too. Even though I don't wear heavy makeup, I love the feeling of a freshly clean and makeup free face.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm proud that I can now say, I don't EVER go to bed without washing my face! Yay me LMAO!


----------



## muziklover (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably TOOOOO many! LOL Yeah I'll say it I'm lazy!


----------



## Very_Tammy (Oct 4, 2007)

I wash my face just about every night, make-up or not. It's very rare that I don't, maybe once or twice a month if I'm just really tired and lazy. So it's pretty much a habit to me now - a good habit, lol.

One thing that gets me to do it on those lazy days is that when I go to the bathroom before bed I think "Well, I'm in here anyway, might as well wash my face too."


----------



## Muk Cen (Oct 6, 2007)

I will shower before bedtime and wash my face at the same time. After shower will put the cream (though sometimes may skip this when very tired and sleepy)... so I didnt skip much indeed


----------



## crazy88 (Oct 6, 2007)

1-2 because sometimes im way too tired or lazy.


----------



## aishideimasu (Oct 9, 2007)

rarely, sometimes when i go home very late at night that i will not wash my face


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Oct 9, 2007)

I always go to bed without washing my face, actually i'm bout to go to sleep now and still have on falsies.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Oct 13, 2007)

I NEVER ever go to sleep w/o washing my face. Alot of guys I know never wash their face and their skin is great. hahaha


----------



## MissPout (Oct 13, 2007)

1-2. i forget it sometimes...


----------



## Rubiez (Oct 13, 2007)

I would never dream of going to bed without washing my face, my face is such an oil pit by the end of the day even without makeup. Combined with makeup, it's a breeding bed for nasties.


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 15, 2007)

Always, I brush my teeth and wash my face every night before going to bed


----------



## Sassyangel26 (Oct 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like I have to rip my face off I don't wash it before bed. Even if I'm drunk I crawl to the sink and scrub! I completely agree with you! I could be so drunk I'd be falling over and still lean over the sink to wash my face! LOL. Thank goodness I rarely drink anymore though. I have extremely oily skin, so if I don't wash I feel like a oil slick.


----------



## Avril (Oct 15, 2007)

Washing the pillow cases would be a nightmare!


----------



## eman69 (Oct 17, 2007)

once or twice i would say


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Oct 17, 2007)

I never ever ever ever go to bed without washing my face... I'd drive myself crazy thinking about it while lying in bed! I'm so dedicated to my skin care that one time, I was so drunk (think lots and lots of puking and barely able to walk) that I managed to get to my sink, wash my face, AND smear benzoyl peroxide all over my face LOL!

My only exceptions are if I know i'm going to a party where i'll be staying the night, which in that case, I won't put any makeup on my face until night time when I leave.. so that when I do sleep in my makeup, I'll be wearing it on my face for the same amount of hours as I'd do in a normal day.


----------



## glmrgrl86 (Oct 18, 2007)

I cannot even imagine going to bed with my makeup on!


----------



## faerielady (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm bad... I wash maybe once or twice a week. But then again I have less breakouts this way. If I wash every day twice a day, I have huge breakouts. If I wash once a day (mornings) then my acne doesn't seem to crop up much at all.


----------



## mimau88 (Oct 19, 2007)

this topic let me recall my grandmon, she alway wash the face and make up again before go to bed


----------



## soha (Oct 20, 2007)

3/4 times a week............


----------



## cestamour (Oct 21, 2007)

If I don't wash my face before bed, I'd breakout. =|


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 21, 2007)

Lol, lately I haven't been washing my face on the weekends. Bad I know. I blame the alcohol. Lol. I probably won't be washing it tonight


----------



## searchin' (Oct 21, 2007)

I selected 1-2 times per week because I want to faithfully use a retinol product I have, but I also crash and burn after getting kids to bed and may not do it more often on occasion. Gotta say, since I've been using MMU, I don't worry about breakouts and failure to wash my face as much as I would if I were still using liquid or cream makeup.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 21, 2007)

Lately it has been 3-4 times a week!! I know, horrible!! But I am working on it..


----------



## ohcloudyworld (Oct 26, 2007)

I put down 3-4 because I've been crazy busy lately (senior year in high school! college apps!). Usually I'd make an attempt, but sometimes I can barely make it up stairs before collapsing into my bed.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 26, 2007)

I always wash my face before bed. When I was a teenager I'd go out clubbing or whatever and be too tired or drunk to wash my makeup off and it ruined my sheets with non-removable makeup stains.

I never ever go to bed anymore without washing it. I try to do it before I get too tired and feel like I cant be bothered.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 26, 2007)

Never


----------



## UmmS (Oct 27, 2007)

Round about 3-4 but don't really have any excuses...

And then I complain when I get an outbreak






need to snap out of lazyness


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 27, 2007)

Actually I don't wash my face at all



except then I take bath or shower otherwise not, coz water make my skin dry, I clean my face morning and evening with Essex lotion prescribed by dermatologist. That's it


----------



## islandmama (Oct 27, 2007)

i don't remember wen was the last time i went to bed without washing my face! i can't do it i feel really oily and icky and i just cant be comfortable without washing off my makeup. even if i fall asleep a little bit i would wake up and hurry to wash it off


----------



## Lamorenalotiene (Oct 31, 2007)

Never ever! I will have serious problems in the a.m if I dont wash at night!


----------



## LadyFrog (Nov 4, 2007)

I always wash my face if i wear make up on my skin but most days I stick to quick eye make up so I'll remove that and not bother washing my face unless it feels greasy because I have quite dry skin.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 5, 2007)

Every night, I would never think of going to bed without washing my face.. I also use Cindy Crawford Meaningful Beauty in the morning and evening. I apply her face masque twice a week and leave it set for about eighteen minutes before I wash it off.


----------



## staysss (Nov 5, 2007)

Never! I think I would have dreams about my face breaking out!


----------



## mrembo (Nov 6, 2007)

I rarely go to bed before washing my face, the only time i go without washing is when feeling a little lazy or had a few drinks.


----------



## noodlenoodle (Nov 7, 2007)

Never. If I go out, then I bring facial wipes or a cleanser and moisturiser.


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 15, 2007)

i dont do it enough, but i rarely get break outs so i don't feel THAT bad about it.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 15, 2007)

I ALWAYS do, unless I am too freakin tired or drunk..... like last night.


----------



## Lyndebe (Nov 15, 2007)

ZERO!!! I wash my face when I get home from work most days.


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 22, 2007)

hmm i only wash my face when I take a bath, which is in the morning and in the late afternoon. I don't wash my face right before I go to bed.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 23, 2007)

Never!! I wash my face early in the evening so when I do get tired...i can go straight to bed. I ALWAYS wash my face and moisturize without fail.


----------



## Katrinah (Nov 24, 2007)

I only wash my face once a day, and that's when I'm taking my bath. But I bath at evening, so I'm not sure if that counts as "washing face before going bed" cos I always go straight to bed at night ^^;


----------



## angellove (Nov 24, 2007)

NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!

but if im really drunk or something, i'll 'cheat' by wiping with makeup remover wipes


----------



## cafe1414 (Dec 14, 2007)

Since Mineral Makeup is said to be natural and some companies have even claimed that you can sleep with it on, i've been lazy..... i'd say 3/wk


----------



## beebee34 (Dec 20, 2007)

Never have. If I feel myself getting sleepy or about to doze off, I make myself get up and wash my face. It just doesn't feel right if I don't.


----------



## earthtonez (Dec 20, 2007)

I always wash my face before going to bed because I am a stickler for good skin. I do it when I wake up in the morning and at night before I go to bed. To me it is on the same level as showering and brushing my teeth. After facing the elements of the day it is always good to have my face cleansed from it all.


----------



## joybelle (Dec 20, 2007)

I have gotten better lately. I only miss one or two nights.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't even wanna go there--I really try-but sometimes I just don't take the time. This is my worst sin. LOL (yeah right)


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 20, 2007)

I won't go to bed without washing my face. I can't sleep until it's done. My face would feel too gross the next day.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 20, 2007)

I can say I clean my face nearly everyday - I don't wash it tho. I use cleanser, toners and makeup wipes daily.

Only times I don't do it is when I haven't worn makeup or am beyond extremely tired and way too lazy to not remove my makeup (which is rare but has happen now that I'm sick). But those days are far in between. So I voted 1-2, simply for the days that I don't wear makeup.


----------



## sciongirl17 (Dec 20, 2007)

I always wash no matter what, mainly because I've been doing it that way since I was really young. Also, I'm prone to breakouts.


----------



## Swrigth (Dec 20, 2007)

I see to it that I clean my face before I go to sleep even how tired I am!


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 20, 2007)

I never go to bed without washing my face, not even if i come home at 3am drunk haha i automatically go into the bathroom and wash my face lol


----------



## acneXpert (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't wash my face with a face wash before going to bed. I only wash it 5 or 6 times during the day with plain water and I'm acne free


----------



## econ34 (Dec 24, 2007)

i never wash my face before bed. i wear bare minerals, and use an awesome cleanser in the morning (purity made simple from philosophy). i wake up with black smudged all over my eyes, but i don't care. the more i wash my face the more irritated it gets, so once a day in the shower is good for me.


----------



## Kiraboshi (Dec 28, 2007)

Whenever I don't wash my face at night, I always get an awful breakout. So, I love my (currently clear!) skin too much to have that happen again.


----------



## liquidfir (Dec 28, 2007)

i have to wash my face b4 i go to bed because it is soooo oily o.0.


----------



## Isa (Dec 28, 2007)

NEVER, unless I'm sleeping over at someone's house after a houseparty ...we tend to stay up the whole night &amp; sleep around 2 hours after 7 am, so I never find the chance to wash my face then : p


----------



## susie evans (Dec 28, 2007)

i allway's wash my face before bed and use moisteriser


----------



## Farfett (Dec 29, 2007)

I never go to bed without washing my face. I dedicate time in the morning and evening to clean my face.


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 30, 2007)

i go to bed without washing my face like once a month. all it takes is one night for a huge zit to pop up. ughhh


----------



## bumblebeez82 (Dec 30, 2007)

can't get a good nite's rest without washing my face


----------



## shahdee (Dec 30, 2007)

too many =D

i know it's not good, but i just don't have energy for cleaning my face... &gt;.&lt;

i need to get better =D


----------



## Oz_princess (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm religious about washing my face before bed.

I can sleep comfortably knowing the makeup is all off.


----------



## _maldita_ (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe once, when i was so tired.


----------



## cleodelinda (Jan 2, 2008)

1-2, but this year I will wash my face every night, I promise...


----------



## nosepickle (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno... 3-4 maybe?

I never break out if I forget, so it doesn't really matter. I try to shower every day so it usually gets washed away soon enough.


----------



## cinderella (Jan 2, 2008)

Never (almost)


----------



## revei (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh goodness, I thought I was the only one that slipped up and didn't wash my face every single night. 1 to 2 times a week.


----------



## ScribbleHearts (Jan 3, 2008)

Never! If I don't, it makes my whole face feel really dirty, and like zits will pop out any second.


----------



## glowstick (Jan 3, 2008)

I DO NOT go to bed without washing my face EVER. If I go to bed wearing makeup or just not washing my face in general...I wake up feeling oily and extra extra dirty - plus I break out like mad - and it disgusts me.

I make sure I wash my face every single night. I use acne wash then moisturizer, then an anti-age 'formula' even though I'm 18. Hopefully the anti-aging thing will save me now before I get older.


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Jan 3, 2008)

I shower at night. So i usually scrub my face in the shower. I guess that kind of counts


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually about 2, but that's only recently...

I used to be terrible at washing my face before bed, then my skin would break out, I'd cover it, go to bed, make it worse... argh. Vicious cycle.

Now I'm pretty anal about my skincare, unless I'm really tired (read as: drunk) or I genuinely forget.


----------



## vyu114 (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't say never because there would be times when I'm just too tired, but I hardly go to bed without washing my face. When I do I make sure my makeups are off so I won't feel as guilty as not washing my face x_x. It is my habit now to take off my makeups the first thing when I get home, INCASE I fell asleep.. somewhere.


----------



## Eyndividoi (Jan 9, 2008)

*shamefully hangs head* too often!


----------



## lienny (Jan 10, 2008)

about once or twice a MONTH, that makes it 1/2 time a week, those are the times when I'm doing things on my bed (reading, watching TV) until midnight and too tired/sleepy and lazy to get out off bed to wash my face


----------



## Innominata (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't wear foundation so it may not make as much difference, but I sometimes think my skin looks better when I don't clean my face at night, so I don't really worry about it. (I use face wipes or makeup remover, not soap or cleansers.) I can't sleep with mascara on, though.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 14, 2008)

I wash every night. I can't imagine going to bed with grime on my skin. Gross!


----------



## godfreygirl (Apr 15, 2008)

*Okay....this is where "true confession" comes into play. I HATE that I do it, but I go to bed several times a week w/o washing my face. Why? One reason is because I read on one of the email newsletters I get that if you DO NOT wash your face before going to be it CAN be a good thing. Why? Because we probably have moisturizer under all that AND we have other things on top....and that it can be a barrier to our skin in a GOOD way by keeping oils that can cause breakouts, etc. *

*I'm not too sure I believe all that....but I bought into it anyway...maybe it's just laziness...I'm not too sure. Another reason is that my boyfriend stays the night many times and HEAVEN FORBID he would see me with a totally BARE face w/o makeup, eyeliner, etc!!



So, some of MY reason is ....I don't know....pride, a self-confidence issue?....I'm not too sure. I just know I have not had the 'nerve' to wash my face when he's staying over. It may be that I want to try and wake up looking just as good (almost) as I did when he saw me the night before....and here we've been together and very close for 3 years now. I just haven't been able to do that yet. BUT, I can go to the pool with him with a totally bare face....go figure!!!



*

*NOW....I have a question. Have any of YOU girls have had that same issue?....not washing your face because your guy was staying the night? Come one now....be honest. We ALL have our insecurities with all this hype about we're 'supposed' to be beautiful ALL the time. (DAMNED the media anyway!) Let me know if any of you have done the same thing.*


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't stand to go to bed without washing my face. If I sleep with any mu on, my eyes get swollen and I wake up with lil bumps all over my cheeks and chin, even with mineral.


----------



## aney (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe once or twice, usually if I'm not wearing make up!


----------



## heavyheavyhorse (Apr 15, 2008)

If I don't wash my face at night, I can't sleep anyway because I know what will await me in the morning.


----------



## Brianasmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I try to always wash my face abd out cream on it 5 days out 7. There are acouple of days I am on the evening or nite shift and don't wear much mu so when i get home I just fall on the bed.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 16, 2008)

i can't sleep without washing off my makeup either. no matter how tired i am i just can't get comfortable with eyeliner, foundation on my face.


----------



## erikaj35 (Apr 16, 2008)

I used to be really bad and fall asleep on the couch a few times a week. Then when I would wake up I wouldn't even think about washing my face because I would be half asleep. I realized how bad this is for my skin so I made myself a promise. Since then I try to wash my face and do my whole nightly skincare routine earlier in the evening before I get really tired. So far it's worked for me.


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Apr 18, 2008)

I guess it can slip one or two times a week, but in general I try to remember to wash my face before going to bed. But sometimes I'm just too tired ...

Also, I don't use make-up every day anymore, and that has improved the condition of my skin.


----------



## nanzmck (Apr 18, 2008)

i also don't want to say "never" because that's kind of embarassing





but i usually just wait until i shower in the morning. i don't use foundation on my whole face, just in a few spots because my cheeks are a bit pink. i've never had a pimple, and although my skin dosen't look perfect, it's smooth anyway.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 18, 2008)

A WEEK??? Dang, that is so bad for you!

I only do it a couple times a year...when I don't get home until super late (err...early in the morning) and have to get up early.


----------



## hrmnie (Apr 21, 2008)

I never ever go to bed without washing my face. I don't care if I get home at 3:00 in the morning and am dead tired...I will wash my face. I couldn't imagine the stains I'd have on my bed pillow if I didn't!! LOL


----------



## EverydayGlam (Apr 21, 2008)

If I've got makeup on, best believe I will be washing my face - I can't take any chances with clogged pores and breakouts. Plus I gotta use up all these skin care products that I buy! I would rather skip the morning face wash, and just use a toner than skip washing at night.


----------



## Sporkle (Apr 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif guess i'm the dirty loser who doesn't wash her face b4 bed......(runs out of thread embarassed)

I dont either




I'm quite lucky I haven't had a massive outbreak of spots or anything like that hehe


----------



## Pavlina (Apr 21, 2008)

I cannot imagine going to bed without washing my face...


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 21, 2008)

not when i was a teen, but now i do everytime i wear mu. I now skip 1 or 2 a wk and that's because i did not wear mu that day and are having a free mu day, therefor dont feel that bad, because you also need to let the natural oils and your skin to restore and do its thing. Gotta remember that soaps (even milds) rips-off all of the natural oils and you need to let your skin to breath and do it thing at least once a wk.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 21, 2008)

true, that's why i use a gentle soap and i'm not afraid of using moisturizer. but for me not washing my face before going to bed isn't an option, between my susncreen leftovers and the pollution, my face sometimes look like i spent too much time in the sauna, and i have to wash it. usually though i'll use a gel cleanser/makeup remover rather than my soap which i keep for the morning wash.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 22, 2008)

i can't imagine going to sleep without washing my face. i'd feel so weird &amp; dirty


----------

